# Weber thermometers.



## daniels (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought a WSM yesterday.

1) How accurate is the thermometer on the lid?

2) How accurate are the remote Weber thermometers for monitoring the meat temperature?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## woundedyak (Jan 14, 2012)

Both are pretty spot on. Always test with boiling water first. What I like about the remote is if it looses range you don't half to reset it once it gets back into range. It just picks up were it left off. You have about 60-70 yrds with it. I own 3.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 14, 2012)

Dan. Do not trust the Therm. on the unit , trash for the price of the unit , and at the wrong position in the Smoker.

Bass-Pro Shops have small 2" stem therms. for placing at grill level and do fair , just not top qualitybut will do for us poor people. Be sure to get a Probe Therm. for the meat , and I feel Brinkman would be good to start , however save for a Maverick, a good investment.

You are on the right track in watching the temps. Have fun and...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

My lid therm runs about 50 degrees cooler than the actual grate temp on my WSM. But knowing this it will give you a good estimate of what the temp is, but you need a reliable therm at grate level.


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 15, 2012)

the new braunfels seem to be spot on and u can get them through home depot


----------

